# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ  ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΟΥ   ΓΙΑ    ΡΟΥΤΕΡ

## mariost

Μία  εύκολη  σχετικά κατασκευή   που  μας  λύνει  τα  χέρια  σε ένα μικρό ερασιτεχνικό εργαστήριο. Τα  υλικά   τα  βρίσκουμε  εύκολα  και  κάποια εξαρτήματα   τα  κατασκευάζουμε  μόνοι  μας. Τα  ξύλα  καλό είναι να είναι   πλακάζ   και  όχι  μελαμίνες (όπως εδώ) για  να  βάφονται εύκολα χωρίς προεργασία. Οι  οδηγοί υπάρχουν  και έτοιμοι. Θα τους ψάξετε σαν   Τ-Slot   στη  Bangood. 
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ  ΝΑ  ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ   ΒΙΝΤΕΟ  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ  ΚΑΙ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ  ΕΔΩ  :
https://youtu.be/wqTchNACD9o

----------

